# Male Black Diamond Ray update



## chen (Jun 4, 2006)

Took some updated photos of my big Male BD last night...I call him Double Decker!  .....


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Stunning.... <3


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

That fourth pic is amazing......do you think I could get a hi res one for my desktop?


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

They look f'in great. Kinda like galazy pleco. thanks for sharing. A video would be stunning too.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Amazing rays and thanks for sharing


----------



## Liquid_Pyro (Oct 2, 2009)

I'll second the video request


----------



## chen (Jun 4, 2006)

here's a video of the tank with the rays in it...as requested


----------



## charles (Mar 7, 2008)

your fish and the new cat is amazing


----------

